# You know you're a computer geek when..



## aviation_man

Finish the title.. Lets see what we can come up with 

I'll go first..

When... You neglect to reboot your computer after a special installation, because you don't want to wait the 30 seconds - 1 minute for it to boot up. lol.


----------



## Jet

When half your facebook statuses confuse everyone but your geek friends.


----------



## brian

When you make your instructions as easy as you think is possible yet people still dont know what you are talking about


----------



## Laquer Head

when you make sexually explicit jokes using computers terms, you laugh, and receive only blank stares..


----------



## Compequip

When you read threads like this and actually respond....


----------



## Drenlin

When you join a computer forum to be the guy _answering_ the questions.


----------



## linkin

*You know you're a computer geek when...*

_you can tell people a pentium 4 is crap, and they won't believe you_


----------



## Ethan3.14159

When you say no to sex just to finish your 8th run of 3DMark for the day.


----------



## Gooberman

When people call you a computer geek


----------



## Fatback

1. If you paid $6000 for your computer and $500 for your car

2. Everyone in the neighborhood brings you their computers to figure out what is wrong

3. You arrange to get e-mail access no matter where you go

4. You write web pages about your web pages

5. You do your best work after 11 p.m

6. You have more e-mail addresses than you do pairs of shoes

7. You get depressed when you get less than 10 e-mail msgs a day

8. Sleep and nightime are no longer irrevocably linked


The sad thing is every one of these thing describe me expect for 1 and 4.


----------



## Gooberman

xD i got up at 1AM and hopped on the computer lol  and i'm still up and i gtg for school in a few min lol


----------



## Candy

When you claim your a 'virgin by choice'.


----------



## awildgoose

When you compare things to computers eg A Ford Falcon XR6 is like a C2D E7300, good enough for what you want to do.


----------



## Candy

awildgoose said:


> When you compare things to computers eg A Ford Falcon XR6 is like a C2D E7300, good enough for what you want to do.



Shut up you 
Get someone to take you for a drive in one and I think you'll be surprised 

Get back on topic.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

when you know how many decibels your power supply makes


----------



## tlarkin

when you have Unix binaries in your signature....


----------



## Motorcharge

Candy said:


> When you claim your a 'virgin by choice'.



When you willingly admit you're an 18 year old virgin.


----------



## Jet

When you keep coming across Arctic Silver 5 tubes all over your house...that's where they went.


----------



## bomberboysk

1. when you post something computer related on craigslist and people thing "wth is that".

2. When you talk about buying a radiator and people ask you what type of car you are fixing

3. When you say you bought some sweet fans and people thing you are talking about a house fan.


----------



## Motorcharge

bomberboysk said:


> 1. when you post something computer related on craigslist and people thing "wth is that".
> 
> 2. When you talk about buying a radiator and people ask you what type of car you are fixing
> 
> 3. When you say you bought some sweet fans and people thing you are talking about a house fan.



I had to *thing* about these for a minute, but I lol'd.


----------



## mep916

bomberboysk said:


> 1. when you post something computer related on craigslist and people thing "wth is that".
> 
> 2. When you talk about buying a radiator and people ask you what type of car you are fixing
> 
> 3. When you say you bought some sweet fans and people thing you are talking about a house fan.



haha nice


----------



## aviation_man

Haha! These are great  

/When you laugh at people taking their computer to Geek Squad


----------



## Laquer Head

All your hippie friends wear vintage shirts with spiderman, batman, calvin peeing on something..

and you wear your special shirt that says:

C:\DOS
C:\DOS RUN
RUN DOS RUN


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Candy

uk80glue said:


> When you willingly admit you're an 18 year old virgin.



Hahah, I knew someone would say that. 
And no I wasn't referring to something I said, I was watching TV the other day and someone said that lol


----------



## ganzey

when you have more than 2k posts on a certain computer related forum


----------



## BLK1985

When you get paid to be one.


----------



## ganzey

when asked if you have more than one hard drive, you answer “In which computer?


----------



## Machin3

1. You've bought one of those license plate holders on which you can have your URL or E-Mail address embossed. 

2.You can hold detailed technical conversations in a second language.


----------



## ganzey

you get into a heated debate over which is better, amd or intel


----------



## Respital

You walk into a poll and say "dam lag".


----------



## tlarkin

Midnight_fox1 said:


> 1. You've bought one of those license plate holders on which you can have your URL or E-Mail address embossed.
> 
> 2.You can hold detailed technical conversations in a second language.



or one of these...


----------



## aviation_man

Oh a good one! 

You go to Walmart and ask one of the cracker jack employees working at the electronics and ask him how much memory does "that" laptop have, to see if he knows the difference between Memory or HDD space


----------



## ganzey

if you look like this


----------



## ScottALot

If you tell someone that their Best Buy Dell computer sucks. Too often for me.
If you dream about taking your computer lab and hooking all the computers up to F@H in your name.


----------



## ganzey

when you have the batch file to shut down all the computers in your school but dont have the balls to use it


----------



## Gooberman

i have a batch file that i type comp name in it shuts it down xD but i use it lol


----------



## brian

ganzey said:


> when you have the batch file to shut down all the computers in your school but dont have the balls to use it



Psh, i use it all the time, beats going around to each one and shuting them down...


----------



## tlarkin

brian said:


> Psh, i use it all the time, beats going around to each one and shuting them down...



noobs, I use telnet and ssh


----------



## awildgoose

ganzey said:


> when you have the batch file to shut down all the computers in your school but dont have the balls to use it



I can/do.

 - When you have to convince people that you're not a computer geek.


----------



## Fatback

You know you're a computer geek if... you post in this thread


----------



## awildgoose

When someone tries to impress you by showing you a new internet meme... you saw it 3 weeks ago.


----------



## TFT

when you got nothing better to do at work than to make flowcharts


----------



## Fatback

That is awesome TFT, you must have been really really bored lol


----------



## TFT

Yeah, friday is winding down day


----------



## Fatback

ROFL, I love the part about the mods that is hilarious.


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Motorcharge




----------



## linkin

*You know you're a computer geek when...*

_You tell people you have an awesome rig, and they ask what kind of truck you have_


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

*You know you're a computer geek when...*

When u got a T shirt saying "there are 10 kinds of people in this world. people who know binary and people who dont"










crud just realised.

im wearing that Tshirt rite now


----------



## tlarkin




----------



## Motorcharge

linkin93 said:


> *You know you're a computer geek when...*
> 
> _You tell people you have an awesome rig, and they ask what kind of truck you have_



lol that can go either way for me.


----------



## mep916

TFT said:


> when you got nothing better to do at work than to make flowcharts



LOL well played sir.


----------



## Jet

when you use packing tape, box fans, trash bags, cardboard, and an unused room to make an airflow duct into the radiator from the outside. (I don't have actual temperatures because it's running headless, but the exhaust from the radiator went from the high 70s into the high 50s F)


----------



## ganzey

when you are this guy at the office


----------



## Bacon

You feel bad for your computer when you run stress tests.


----------



## aviation_man

Jet said:


> when you use packing tape, box fans, trash bags, cardboard, and an unused room to make an airflow duct into the radiator from the outside. (I don't have actual temperatures because it's running headless, but the exhaust from the radiator went from the high 70s into the high 50s F)



 Pics?!?  



ganzey said:


> when you are this guy at the office



Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. That'd be me.....  



Bacon said:


> You feel bad for your computer when you run stress tests.


lol. I do. The poor thing, it's served me so well. 


When....
You feel like part of you is missing because you've left your computer for more than 10 hours.


----------



## ganzey

aviation_man said:


> When....
> You feel like part of you is missing because you've left your computer for more than 10 hours.



that is def me


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> that is def me



when you sympathize with someone like ganzey!


----------



## bomberboysk

When you want ambient temperatures low so you have a 22" box fan in your window on high 24/7 when it is -6c outside.


----------



## ganzey

Laquer Head said:


> when you sympathize with someone like ganzey!



whats that supposed to mean


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> When you want ambient temperatures low so you have a 22" box fan in your window on high 24/7 when it is -6c outside.



seriously?


----------



## Jet

bomberboysk said:


> When you want ambient temperatures low so you have a 22" box fan in your window on high 24/7 when it is -6c outside.



I'd hope that's not in the room where you actually work...


----------



## bomberboysk

Jet said:


> I'd hope that's not in the room where you actually work...





ganzey said:


> seriously?


Actually, yeah it is(we are talking still 50-60f or so in the room due to all the heat producing stuff i have, and thats with hvac vents shut off to my room).(Well, its a modded fan, has a furnace filter in front of it custom mounted(eg- taped) to keep particulate to a minimum). When i really want low ambients i shut everything down except my computer, then pull out my over 1000cfm electric blower motor hehehe(used to be used for one of those inflatable waterslide sorta things).
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2783.jpg


----------



## Laquer Head

ganzey said:


> whats that supposed to mean



it means I sympathize that you feel like part of you is missing because you've left your computer for more than 10 hours...


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Actually, yeah it is(we are talking still 50-60f or so in the room due to all the heat producing stuff i have, and thats with hvac vents shut off to my room).(Well, its a modded fan, has a furnace filter in front of it custom mounted(eg- taped) to keep particulate to a minimum). When i really want low ambients i shut everything down except my computer, then pull out my over 1000cfm electric blower motor hehehe(used to be used for one of those inflatable waterslide sorta things).
> http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk241/bomberboysk/DSCN2783.jpg



how much "heat producing stuff" do you have?


----------



## tlarkin

No matter what the question, the answer is 42.


----------



## Laquer Head

tlarkin said:


> No matter what the question, the answer is 42.



What if 42 is the question?


----------



## Jet

aviation_man said:


> Pics?!?



You asked for them... (56K warning):

Dark view:





Plastic bag is taped to a 10" or so box fan on high--then a vent is on the side to the San Ace on high.





Shot of the Rad setup. 





Random readout that I had lying around--it sets an alarm off if the fan (ie, pump) stops. Also has a temp readout which I have set as reading the exhaust out of the rad setup. 










Another thermometer/humidity meter. The air outside is right around 40F currently. 





I didn't have shrouds to keep the fans off of the radiator so I just used packing tape. Pretty ghetto, but it works!


----------



## bomberboysk

ganzey said:


> how much "heat producing stuff" do you have?


Networking stuff(makes alot of heat), 2 computers folding, two laptops folding, PS3 folding, refrigerator, plus whatever other random electronic goods are scattered throughout(lcd's, crt's, etc). Oh yeah, and forgot to mention this is a ~10x10 room.


----------



## BigSteve702

bomberboysk said:


> Networking stuff(makes alot of heat), 2 computers folding, two laptops folding, PS3 folding, refrigerator, plus whatever other random electronic goods are scattered throughout(lcd's, crt's, etc). Oh yeah, and forgot to mention this is a ~10x10 room.



i feel your pain. i work in a server room all day long, its maybe 10x15, has 11 rackmounts in it, 4 dvr servers, and a home network and media server. plus 4 computers constantly running, and whatever computers im working on (usually 4-15 at a time)

gets DAMN hot in there


----------



## bomberboysk

BigSteve702 said:


> i feel your pain. i work in a server room all day long, its maybe 10x15, has 11 rackmounts in it, 4 dvr servers, and a home network and media server. plus 4 computers constantly running, and whatever computers im working on (usually 4-15 at a time)
> 
> gets DAMN hot in there


Yup, the exact reason why i can have a window fan in and still be like 60f inside hehe. Network routers produce way to much heat


----------



## TFT

Where I work, (I don't work in the server room), ours has aircon
Are we posh?


----------



## robina_80

when you get turned on by computer hardware or software and your friends think your SAD

also when your talking on the phone and your friend finds it really interesting how you remember all of this by not standing near a computer


----------



## ganzey

bomberboysk said:


> Networking stuff(makes alot of heat), 2 computers folding, two laptops folding, PS3 folding, *refrigerator*, plus whatever other random electronic goods are scattered throughout(lcd's, crt's, etc). Oh yeah, and forgot to mention this is a ~10x10 room.



full size or dorm mini fridge? thats a crapload of stuff. whats all the networking stuff for btw?


----------



## Respital

bomberboysk said:


> Networking stuff(makes alot of heat), 2 computers folding, two laptops folding, PS3 folding, refrigerator, plus whatever other random electronic goods are scattered throughout(lcd's, crt's, etc). Oh yeah, and forgot to mention this is a ~10x10 room.



Pics?


To be on topic;

Walking into a pole and saying 'damn lag'.


----------



## ganzey

if you get a boner when the parts to your new build arrive


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

ganzey said:


> if you get a boner when the parts to your new build arrive


 

eeeeewwwwww anyways........

You know you're a computer geek when you hang around with the computer technicans at lunchtime at your school...*cough* *cough*



yeh i know that was a bad, unfunny end of sentance but im running low on ideas here


----------



## bomberboysk

Respital said:


> Pics?
> 
> 
> To be on topic;
> 
> Walking into a pole and saying 'damn lag'.


Id take pics but my room is a total mess right now, didnt get time to clean last week because of exams for school and such.


ganzey said:


> full size or dorm mini fridge? thats a crapload of stuff. whats all the networking stuff for btw?


Its like an apartment style fridge, like 4ft high and 2.5ft wide or so, can hold just over 80 cans of pepsi at its max Network stuff i have is mainly for just to mess with(eg- ccna studying), although i have a couple to connect the rest of my computers and media extenders and such throughout the house.


----------



## aviation_man

Jet said:


> You asked for them... (56K warning):
> 
> Snip
> 
> Dark view:
> 
> Plastic bag is taped to a 10" or so box fan on high--then a vent is on the side to the San Ace on high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot of the Rad setup.
> 
> 
> Random readout that I had lying around--it sets an alarm off if the fan (ie, pump) stops. Also has a temp readout which I have set as reading the exhaust out of the rad setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thermometer/humidity meter. The air outside is right around 40F currently.
> 
> 
> I didn't have shrouds to keep the fans off of the radiator so I just used packing tape. Pretty ghetto, but it works!



That's pretty sweet!  I applaud your creativity. Seems like a good Christmas break project!


----------



## tlarkin

Laquer Head said:


> What if 42 is the question?



Then it creates a vortex, and divides by zero, which then creates a worm hole and sucks you in and spits you out randomly somewhere else in the universe at a random time in space.


My data center at work is never over 40 degrees.  It is damn cold in there, and it has one of those fire safety features that sucks out all the oxygen if fire is present.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

...When you post on thread like this on a computer forum just to get your post count up


----------



## Theblackoutow

*But...*



Candy said:


> When you claim your a 'virgin by choice'.



But.. I am a virgin by choice... Not kidding.
(Sorry I can't makeup a joke, I'm not a computer nerd)


----------



## Twist86

Theblackoutow said:


> But.. I am a virgin by choice... Not kidding.
> (Sorry I can't makeup a joke, I'm not a computer nerd)



Power to you...nothing wrong with waiting and don't let anyone tell you otherwise.



*now for the question*
....when you get insulted by threads like this 


I am not a geek...I am your future boss ^-^ (aka revenge of the nerds)


----------



## aviation_man

Stoic Sentinel said:


> ...When you post on thread like this on a computer forum just to get your post count up



You realize your post count goes up one more for posting that remark, right? 



Theblackoutow said:


> (Sorry I can't makeup a joke, I'm not a computer nerd)



You make that sound like a bad thing?


----------



## Theblackoutow

aviation_man said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing?


Ahh, defiantly not. I love computers, and anything to do with electronics. It's just, I would not pass the opportunity to hangout with my friends to play a video game. But, I guess I am a computer nerd because I do spend 4-5 hours on the computer every day because I live 10 miles from all of my friends, and everyone in my neighborhood is old.


----------



## Dragonguy

- you have over 10,000 songs on your computer, and you didn't pay for a single one.

- you get an erection when you look at a picture of Funkysnairs computer

- you cuss in binary 

- you haven't owned one game where you haven't googled cheats for it.


----------



## ganzey

Do any of the new members read the RULES? seriously...


----------



## bomberboysk

When someone says "CU later" in a chat or instant message the first thing that pops to mind is the element abbreviation for copper, such as in the name of the zalman 7000 AlCu.


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> When someone says "CU later" in a chat or instant message the first thing that pops to mind is the element abbreviation for copper, such as in the name of the zalman 7000 AlCu.



(Alcu = Aluminum Copper) 
Especially when you're in Chemistry  

If you spend 10+ hours on the computer everyday ^.^


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> (Alcu = Aluminum Copper)


Actually aluminum and copper wouldnt form a compound to begin with, but yeah, i know Al and Cu are the elemental abbreviations for aluminum and copper(somewhat funny and related but i have over 100% in chemistry right now and sleep in it most of the time, such an easy class(hint to anyone who wants an easy class) hehe)


----------



## ganzey

aviation_man said:


> If you spend 10+ hours on the computer everyday ^.^



who doesnt?


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Actually aluminum and copper wouldnt form a compound to begin with, but yeah, i know Al and Cu are the elemental abbreviations for aluminum and copper(somewhat funny and related but i have over 100% in chemistry right now and sleep in it most of the time, such an easy class(hint to anyone who wants an easy class) hehe)



Yeah I know. But you put down AlCu.
Nonmetal + Nonmetal = compound, Metal + nonmetal = compound, Metal + metal = nono. 



ganzey said:


> who doesnt?



Touche'
The non computer geeks?


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> Yeah I know. But you put down *AlCu*.
> Nonmetal + Nonmetal = compound, Metal + nonmetal = compound, Metal + metal = nono.
> 
> 
> 
> Touche'
> The non computer geeks?


Yeah, i was referring to a zalman cooler, the 7000AlCu
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16835118112


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, i was referring to a zalman cooler, the 7000AlCu
> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16835118112



It's a shame they'd use an improper compound as as title


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> It's a shame they'd use an improper compound as as title


Guess they wanted to make it sound cool haha.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

aviation_man said:


> You realize your post count goes up one more for posting that remark, right?



Yep, that's the ironic part  Whoops, that's 2


----------



## aviation_man

bomberboysk said:


> Guess they wanted to make it sound cool haha.



I guess so! lol I don't know if you have this bank up where you live, but in Atlanta there's this bank called "5/3rd Bank"
Which is ironic... Because aren't they supposed to be great at math, and they pick an improper fraction to represent themselves?



Stoic Sentinel said:


> Yep, that's the ironic part  Whoops, that's 2



Hahah. It just keeps comin  

You know you're a computer geek when you get mad that your chair breaks because you're suddenly not comfortable at your desk now!


----------



## awildgoose

aviation_man said:


> ...
> Hahah. It just keeps comin
> ...



That's what she said.

You know you are a computer geek when you make "that's what she said" jokes.


----------



## Gooberman

aviation_man said:


> If you spend 10+ hours on the computer everyday ^.^


HEY some people just have an addiction =]


----------



## aviation_man

Gooberman said:


> HEY some people just have an addiction =]



lol I do it too... plus 4 more hours give or take


----------



## Gooberman

I wake up computer computer computer computer sleep wake up computer xD those are the lonely days


----------



## aviation_man

Gooberman said:


> I wake up computer computer computer computer sleep wake up computer xD those are the lonely days



They're the best days lol.

I wish my kicthen was near my computer... and my porcelain 'throne'... I hate having to get up and go to the bathroom.


----------



## ganzey

aviation_man said:


> They're the best days lol.
> 
> I wish my kicthen was near my computer... and my porcelain 'throne'... I hate having to get up and go to the bathroom.



why not just put a mini fridge in the bathroom and use it as a desk for ur comuter


----------



## bomberboysk

aviation_man said:


> I guess so! lol I don't know if you have this bank up where you live, but in Atlanta there's this bank called "5/3rd Bank"
> Which is ironic... Because aren't they supposed to be great at math, and they pick an improper fraction to represent themselves?


Fifth third bank makes me lol aswell. (their headquarters are in cincinatti), the name comes from two different banks that merged if i remember right.


----------



## Respital

I just got the best idea for a setup from the last few posts.

Okay so you have a toilet that you sit on with a stink to your right and in front of you is your dual 30" monitors along with a microwave, under that in a cabinet it a lifetime supply of KD and MD or your favorite soft drink and then around you is a 7.1 channel audio system...


I feel a mod coming on.........


----------



## ganzey

Respital said:


> I just got the best idea for a setup from the last few posts.
> 
> Okay so you have a toilet that you sit on with a stink to your right and in front of you is your dual 30" monitors along with a microwave, under that in a cabinet it a lifetime supply of KD and MD or your favorite soft drink and then around you is a 7.1 channel audio system...
> 
> 
> I feel a mod coming on.........



have a keg on tap and have it be retractable from above so u can just grab, drink, and let it go back up.


----------



## Respital

ganzey said:


> have a keg on tap and have it be retractable from above so u can just grab, drink, and let it go back up.



Forgot to mention that a tube drops down from the ceiling which feeds you what you want to drink with all of it being on tap.


----------



## awildgoose

Respital said:


> I just got the best idea for a setup from the last few posts.
> 
> Okay so you have a toilet that you sit on with a *stink* to your right and in front of you is your dual 30" monitors along with a microwave, under that in a cabinet it a lifetime supply of KD and MD or your favorite soft drink and then around you is a 7.1 channel audio system...
> 
> 
> I feel a mod coming on.........



Why would we want a stink to our right? 
So what is a KD and MD???


----------



## ganzey

Respital said:


> Forgot to mention that a tube drops down from the ceiling which feeds you what you want to drink with all of it being on tap.



ahh, thats what i was tryin to explain



awildgoose said:


> Why would we want a stink to our right?
> So what is a KD and MD???



pretty sure he means sink


----------



## awildgoose

ganzey said:


> pretty sure he means sink



Yes I know that, that's why the  was there....


----------



## TFT

A picture of my throne room


----------



## anbo369

where can i get one?


----------



## Feuerfrei.x

You know when you're a computer geek when...



you cryed when you died on runescape



*cough**cough*


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Jackassluver said:


> You know when you're a computer geek when...
> 
> 
> 
> you cryed when you died on runescape
> 
> 
> 
> *cough**cough*



Pretty sure that isn't being a computer geek..

That's a loser..


----------



## ganzey

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Pretty sure that isn't being a computer geek..
> 
> That's a loser..



BOOM! roasted. HAHAHA


----------



## aviation_man

m0nk3ys1ms said:


> Pretty sure that isn't being a computer geek..
> 
> That's a loser..



:O ouch. lol
( I don't game so that doesn't hurt me  )


----------

